

Google Scribe graduates from Labs into Blogger (in Draft) - kashyapp
http://scribe.googlelabs.com/

======
fbnt
This is more of a relocation rather then a graduation, possibly part of the
recent smothering of G.labs as a whole.

[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/07/more-wood-behind-
fewe...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/07/more-wood-behind-fewer-
arrows.html)

Anyway, I'm happy to see this particular project still alive somehow. It would
be interesting to see how many bloggers will use it on a daily basis. My guess
is: not many, for a number of reasons.

